# Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)



## cerbis (23. November 2008)

*Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Hallo,

ich besitze das *Toshiba Satego X200-21D* (Seit etwa einem Jahr). Bis jetzt musste ich es nicht einmal zur Reperatur bringen oder ähnliches. Ich bin mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden.

Eigentlich ist alles in Ordnung. Das einzige was mir Sorgen macht ist die Hitze meiner Grafikkarte. Im *Normalbetrieb ist sie ja noch ok (45 - 50 Grad)* aber unter *Vollast steigt sie manchmal (nach ein paar Stunden Spielen) auf bis zu 95+ Grad *(danach breche ich sicherheitshalber das Spielen ab, was sehr lästig ist.)

Ich habe mir das Notebook letztes jahr bei MediaMarkt gekauft und es ist noch Garantie darauf. 

*Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich es zu MediaMarkt bringen kann und es säubern lassen (professionel) oder zu Toshiba schicken muss.*

Theoretisch könnte ich es auch selber machen, das Problem ist nur, dass ich es dann aufmachen müsste, was ich nicht will (Garantie etc.).

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Was für eine Grafikkarte hat das Notebook denn?


Edit:
Ach ja, willkommen bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Fabian (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

ruf am besten ma beim media markt an,kom plett pc´s darf man ja öffnen,aber wie das mit laptops ist weiß ich leider nicht.
Wie gesagt am besten einfach mal anrufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Wenn du eh noch Garantie hast, spielt es doch im Prinzip keine Rolle. Bring es halt zu Media Markt und erkläre denen dein Problem.
Allerdings würde mich interessieren, ob die GPU Temnperatur erst seit kurzem so hoch ist oder schon länger.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hast du eine 8700M GT drinne. Die werden von Haus aus recht warm, kann also sein, dass die hohe Temperatur völlig normal ist.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

ja, man müßte halt wissen, ob die temp ok ist oder ob die deutlich schlechter wurde.

viele danken immer "oh, 90 grad, das ist ja fast 1000 - das muss ZU heiß sein!", dabei spielt das keine rolle. es hängt halt vom bauteil ab. die eine zB CPU-generation ist mit 65 schon zu heiß gewesen, die andere hält 80 locker aus... 

ich würd sagen: solang du nicht WEGEN der temp probleme im spiel bekommst, ist alles o.k.

zudem würd ich lieber nen notebook-kühler für 30€ kaufen anstatt auch noch für geld (garantie/gewährleistung isses ja nicht, da ja nichts kaputt ist) irgendwas zu machen, das evtl. nix bringt.


----------



## TooHot (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Sollte die Temp. ok sein und dann immer noch weniger haben willst schlage ich dir eine Kühlerplatte für dein Notebook vor, habe selber eine von Zalman , sehr zufrieden man merkt wie die Tmps runter gehen auch ohne Programm.


----------



## cerbis (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Hallo nochmal.

Danke für die Hilfe, bin sehr überrascht, dass ihr so spät noch meine Frage veantwortet .

Also *es ist eine 8700M GT (512MB VRAM).*

Ich hatte das Problem mal bei Assassin's Creed. *Ab ca. 95 Grad fängt das Spiel an alle 2 - 3 Sekunden an zu ruckeln*, für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde. 

Jetzt spiele ich *Left 4 Dead, da passiert das auch.
* 
Aber bei Dead Space wiederum nicht.

Je heißer die Grafikkarte wird, desto stärker Ruckelt es dann. Es kann aber an keinem Defekt der Grafikkarte liegen (glaube ich), da es nur bei 95+ Grad und komischerweise bei manchen Spielen passiert.

Das mit einem Kühlpad schaue ich mir mal an, *denke aber dennoch nicht, dass das normal ist.
* 
Danke nochmal.

PS: Seit neustem ist mein *Notebook ungewöhnlich leise, auch bei Spielen*. Drehen sich vielleicht die Lüfter nicht schnell genug?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Hmm, klingt dann stark danach, dass sich der Lüfter auf deiner Grafikkarte verabschiedet hat.
Haben die GraKas in Notebooks überhaupt einen???
Ich muss da mal das Netz fragen.....
... ich sag nochmal bescheid.


Edit:
So, ich hab mal ein Bild gefunden, von einem User, der das gleiche Problem hat, wie du auch.
Sieht es bei dir auch so aus?
(Habs jetzt extra in original Auflösung gelassen).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, klingt dann stark danach, dass sich der Lüfter auf deiner Grafikkarte verabschiedet hat.
> Haben die GraKas in Notebooks überhaupt einen???
> Ich muss da mal das Netz fragen.....
> ... ich sag nochmal bescheid.




das ist sicher von Notebook zu Notebook unterschiedlich, aber alle die ich bis jetzt auch gemacht hab (ein paar ASUS, Samsung und BenQ) haben alle keinen aktiven lüfter.
Die modelle mit "bessere" graka haben teilweise eine Heatpipe die die wärme vom GPU an die gehäuse ecke führen wo der einzige lüfter sitzt.

@cerbis
Aber sollange es bei Toshiba keine sonder regelung gibt darfst du das gerät auf machen und mal schauen, gegebenenfalls auch säubern.
Du darfst ja schliesslich auch notebooks aufrüsten mit rams festplatten und cpus.
Du darfst nur nich das ganze gehäuse aufschrauben. 
Unten sollte eigentlich ein "kleines fach" sein was du aufschrauben kannst, von wo du an die wichtigsten sachen dran kommst, so war zumindest bei allen Notebooks die ich in den hände hatte...

Von dem fach aus kommt man halt an in der Regel an RAM, CPU, Festplatte und den lüfter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> das ist sicher von Notebook zu Notebook unterschiedlich, aber alle die ich bis jetzt auch gemacht hab (ein paar ASUS, Samsung und BenQ) haben alle keinen aktiven lüfter.
> Die modelle mit "bessere" graka haben teilweise eine Heatpipe die die wärme vom GPU an die gehäuse ecke führen wo der einzige lüfter sitzt.


 
Ich hatte bisher immer nur Notebooks gehabt, die eine im Chipsatz integrierte Grafik hatten.
Hatte tatsächlich damit gerechnet, dass die Gamerbooks über einen aktiven Grafiklüfter verfügen, ist aber sicherlich auch ein Platzproblem.


Du hast das Notebook doch nicht übertaktet, oder?
Der Grafikchip ist schon eh an der Grenze der Wärmeentwicklung, da reicht schon eine kleine Übertaktung, den darüber hinaus zu bringen.

Wenn du die Vermutung hast, dass sich die Lüfter nicht mehr ausreichend drehen, würde ich erst mal zu Media Markt gehen und nachfragen, bevor du daran rumbaust.


----------



## cerbis (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Danke für die ganze Hilfe. Heute ist aber ein sehr seltsamer Tag.

Voller Verzweiflung habe ich meinen *alten Treiber (179.14) deinstalliert und den neusten (180.70) installiert*.

Ihr dürft nun raten was geschehen ist. Richtig.

Aus heiterem Himmel *ist die Grafikkarte im Vergleich zu vorher kalt*. Auch das *Gehäuse ist nicht mehr so heiß.*

Dann habe ich satte *4 Stunden am Stück Left 4 Dead gespielt* und dabei mit RivaTuner dieTemperatur gemessen.* Nicht einmal ist sie über 87 Grad gestiegen. Meistens war sie bei 85 Grad.
*
Jetzt eine Frage, *kann das wirklich sein*? Das ist äußerst merkwürdig, dass ein Treiber die Temperatur so drastisch verändert, oder? Das *Notebook ist genau so leise wie vorher.*

PS: *Ich habe sie nicht übertaktet.*
PS2: Unten am Notebook sind verschiedene "Fächer" wo Grafikkarte, CPU etc. drinnen ist, ich kann also aufschrauben?


----------



## HeNrY (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Zum Säubern:
Schalt einfach mal das Notebook aus, nimm nen Staubsauger und halt den an die Luftaus- Einlässe des Notebooks, so mach ich das immer bei meinem und bei meiner GraKa.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Hmm, dann würde ich den Treiber, den du jetzt benutz, erst mal so lassen und spielen (wie spielt man am Notebook überhaput, mit der grottigen Tastatur?).
Wahrscheinlich hat der Treiber irgendwas an der Lüftersteuerung gemacht oder sonst was.


----------



## cerbis (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, dann würde ich den Treiber, den du jetzt benutz, erst mal so lassen und spielen (wie spielt man am Notebook überhaput, mit der grottigen Tastatur?).
> Wahrscheinlich hat der Treiber irgendwas an der Lüftersteuerung gemacht oder sonst was.



Ok das mach ich.

Zu deiner Frage: Kommt immer auf das Notebook an , oder man benutzt einen 360-Controller.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*



cerbis schrieb:


> PS2: Unten am Notebook sind verschiedene "Fächer" wo Grafikkarte, CPU etc. drinnen ist, ich kann also aufschrauben?




wenn kein siegel drauf ist, darfst du sie aufmachen 

aber wenn das problem sich erledigt hat, solltest du es lassen...


----------



## amdintel (25. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

ich kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen , das nach so kurzer Zeit schon der Lüfter/Kühler mit Staub zugesetzt ist, vielleicht taktet der Treiber die Karte hoch ? so was habe ich zwar noch nie gehört ? würde also auch den alte erst mal nehmen und es nicht auf machen .
und mich mal an den Support von Toshiba wenden , ob das Problem bekannt ist bei diesem Treiber ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

ich hab schon ein paar mal von leuten gelesen, bei denen mit nem anderen treiber die temps anders wurden, das kann schon sein.

der lüfter wird dann halt evlt. anders genutzt, und/oder die grafikberechnugn nicht voll ausgereizt, und/oder die messwerte werden einfach anders interoprtiert, d.h. es wird weniger grad mit tools angezeigt, obwohl der chip genauso heiß/kühl wie zuvor wird


----------



## Biosman (25. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Recht Warm? Da kannste nen Spielei drauf machen o.O

p.s hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch mein Laptop und im 3D betieb is es auch sehr heiß geworden aber bei 95 °C hätte ich mir langsam echt sorgen.

Das mit dem neuen Treiber könnte da dran liegen das die Graka besser genutzt wird und dadurch nicht so heiß läuft.

Drehen sich die lüfter eigentlich auf Maximum?


----------



## NeroNobody (3. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Bei Laptops empfiehlt es sich gar nicht erst auf die Temps zu achten, sonst kannste nie beruhigt zocken 

Edit: mir ist auch das alter aufgefallen


----------



## SuEdSeE (3. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook säubern lassen (MediaMarkt?)*

Ich habe auch nen Toshiba aus der Satellite A200 serie, ist nun auch etwa 1 jahr alt und die kühler-lamellen sind dicht.... das scheint son toshiba problem zu sein, nutzt du deinen laptop ab und an mal im Bett ??

EDIT: grad gesehn wie alt der thread ist...


----------

